# 92FS Hammer Drops With Slide.



## aussiematt (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I recently completely disassembled my 92FS to give it a thorough clean. However I've now got an issue. When I drop the slide with the safety off (ie. gun on fire) the hammer also drops. If I control the slide as it travels forward, it stays cocked as its supposed to. Before I dissemble it again, anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aussiematt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently completely disassembled my 92FS to give it a thorough clean. However I've now got an issue. When I drop the slide with the safety off (ie. gun on fire) the hammer also drops. If I control the slide as it travels forward, it stays cocked as its supposed to. Before I dissemble it again, *anyone got any suggestions*?
> 
> ...


I can only state the obvious. Disassemble it again and find out what you did wrong then examine all the parts for any unusual wear and tear or for anything you might have damaged. You may want to look and see if there are any parts you left out. It's not going to fix itself.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> I can only state the obvious. Disassemble it again and find out what you did wrong then examine all the parts for any unusual wear and tear or for anything you might have damaged. You may want to look and see if there are any parts you left out. It's not going to fix itself.


^^^^ This right here. Sound advice. No matter how careful you are, it can happen. Just follow the above advice, and you should be able to figure it out.
Please report back on your findings, so others can learn.


----------



## ccssid (Mar 28, 2018)

All of the above....and...YouTube is your friend.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Take a look at the detailed assembly/disassembly videos for the Beretta 92FS posted on youtube by "childofjuly". Pay particular attention to the orientation of the "hammer release lever".


----------



## aussiematt (Oct 10, 2018)

desertman said:


> I can only state the obvious. Disassemble it again and find out what you did wrong then examine all the parts for any unusual wear and tear or for anything you might have damaged. You may want to look and see if there are any parts you left out. It's not going to fix itself.


So that is what I did... turns out I installed the sear spring backwards! Thanks all for the relies.

Matt


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aussiematt said:


> So that is what I did... turns out I installed the sear spring backwards! Thanks all for the relies.
> 
> Matt


Process of elimination, usually works every time. Don't feel bad though we all screw up sometimes. I love it when people take the initiative to do things for themselves. Myself? I just can't stand having to rely on others for what I'm capable of doing myself. I have to know how to completely disassemble and reassemble every firearm that I own. I've had springs and tiny little parts fly off into God only knows where, only to spend what seems like hours looking for them. Cursed a lot too, still do when things didn't go as planned, but that's how you learn. But at least you're not intimidated by it as many people are. Once you're confident taking apart one firearm you'll have no problems taking apart another and so on.

As a kid I used to take apart all my motorized toys to see what made them tick. Sometimes they didn't work after I put them back together but I kept on going, taking old lawn mower engines and electric motors apart just for the hell of it. All of that knowledge paid off when I bought my first car, a used '65 Mustang as I was able to do all my own repairs. Rather than pay someone to do the labor I would buy the necessary tools. At least I had something to show for it; the tools which I still have today. It also enabled me to get into building a street rod and auto restoration. I get a lot of satisfaction when I can tell people that I restored those cars myself instead of just signing a big check for something that somebody else built. My father always used to say: "I've got two hands, there's no reason why I can't do it". I wouldn't however recommend do it yourself neurological surgery though. You may need a little bit of training for that.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It is much easier to install the sear spring on a Beretta 92 backwards than it is to do it correctly.

It is also easier to install the hammer spring on a mil-spec AR backwards than it is to do it correctly.

I have learned the above through personal experience.


----------

